# My rescued ebay bunnies!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK well I picked them up from the lovely Paws&Claws today! Wow....they are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO lovely!!!!!!!! I had a MASSIVE cuddle from my gorgeous new boy! And was properly sat upon by my lovely new girl!

The only facts I have about them are they are about 18 months old (Paws&Claws you were right they are young!), they have had three litters and they are called "Homer" and "Marge"....you can tll they were a lad's pets lol. Names are going to change...am open to suggestions. They are not vaccinated nor neutered. Both of those are going to be done asap...esp after the latest thread about VHD. Will need the male done asap cos they are very close. Am housing separately but next to each other. They are lying together on either sides of the mesh. We think the boy is a nethie x and female a lionhead (probably) x as she is bigger than normal lionheads (apparently....I have never really seen one to compare) and she is a LOT heavier. The girl is the boss and the boy is very chilled....she has groomed herself a few times on top of him lol!

Anyways pictures. The boy was very chilled on my chest and then lap and then cushion...he is one paid back guy. The girl sat on my shoulder for AGES lol! Spent a while with her bum in my face lol...didn't wanna move her too much...but then she went to my shoulder...was great...though she is very heavy. She does have a rounded tummy...but can't feel anything. Can vets confirm pregnancies?

Having a heart to heart 










A very long lap cuddle...










So cute......:001_wub:










So chilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllled...










Then my gorgeous girl...

awwww....hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...










Argh...apologies...this pic of me makes me look all shoulders....I am not!...it's hard to tak a pic while she was sitting on that shoulder lol... She spent a lot of time scenting me too...which I think is sweet...though I think it means I am owned!










She just wasn't sitting still...best non cuddle pic I had lol!










Hope you agree they are scrummy!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are so cute :001_wub:, eherm and whats wrong with the names Homer and Marge, they are fine names for any rabbits (or gerbils0


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh gosh, what beautiful bunnies!

It's great that you rescued them.

I'd suggest some names, but they would all probably be from Lord of the Rings. xD


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are so cute :001_wub:, eherm and whats wrong with the names Homer and Marge, they are fine names for any rabbits (or gerbils0


Sorry when I said "lad's" i mean mean "lad's andd tdm" 

Well not sure if I will keep them...cos they came from a boy it made me think obviously a boy's choice...i think they deserve cuter names is all i'm saying...*just keep digging digging digging*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bunnies.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

IrishSetter said:


> Oh gosh, what beautiful bunnies!
> 
> It's great that you rescued them.
> 
> I'd suggest some names, but they would all probably be from Lord of the Rings. xD


:lol::lol::lol: haha brilliant! Erm though no thanks!! Thanks anyhow  If anyone asked i'd sound so stupid as I couldn't tell em why


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Beau and Belle, salt and pepper, sunny and honey?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous bunnies, well done for rescuing them. Not sure how big lionheads are but my daughter has a dwarf lionhead (called Alice!!) so she looks much smaller than yours.

Have fun with them.


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you managed to rescue them, some people eh! 

They look lovely and very laid back!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Beau and Belle, salt and pepper, sunny and honey?


Ooh yeah great names...liking the last pair esp!



BeagleOesx said:


> Gorgeous bunnies, well done for rescuing them. Not sure how big lionheads are but my daughter has a dwarf lionhead (called Alice!!) so she looks much smaller than yours.
> 
> Have fun with them.


Will...well am having 



Dave26 said:


> Glad you managed to rescue them, some people eh!
> 
> They look lovely and very laid back!


They really are...despite an hour+ in transit


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful buns! Sooooo cutesy!! :thumbup: Erm..thinking of names..nothing constructive to add right now


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Beautiful buns! Sooooo cutesy!! :thumbup: Erm..thinking of names..nothing constructive to add right now


Erm ok thinking cap finally in gear...Cookie and Cream  or Blossom and Petal : or Casper and Bambi...


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

...or Butterscotch and Vanilla!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Erm ok thinking cap finally in gear...Cookie and Cream  or Blossom and Petal : or Casper and Bambi...


Don't usually go foodstuffs...but i think the first pair suits then brill! xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Don't usually go foodstuffs...but i think the first pair suits then brill! xx


Cool, they're gorgeous whatever you name them anyway!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

beautiful, so glad youve got them

if you are not getting her spayed asap DO NOT feel her belly, if you feel around on her belly you can actually damage the kits and cause all sorts of complications

its very hard to tell if rabbits are expecting or not, till they pop, you could look for signs of enlarged nipples and nest building, but that will happen if she is phantoming too

only people who have experience in palpitating rabbits should be allowed to do so, and not all vets are, so ask your vets first and if they arent dont let them, also even palpitations arent 100% correct, as the tiny lumps can move and hide


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> beautiful, so glad youve got them
> 
> if you are not getting her spayed asap DO NOT feel her belly, if you feel around on her belly you can actually damage the kits and cause all sorts of complications
> 
> ...


Sorry meant to say...I could feel her nipples...but didn't examine her underbelly so couldn't see...if I can feel them do you think it is likely?

Sorry but you do know a lot so I hope you don't mind me using your knowledge??  But should I not pick her up at all? I only put my hand around her belly...but certainly won't do now! Thanks so much for the advice hun! xx


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww they are soooo cute!

Looks like they've settled in nicely already lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Sorry meant to say...I could feel her nipples...but didn't examine her underbelly so couldn't see...if I can feel them do you think it is likely?
> 
> Sorry but you do know a lot so I hope you don't mind me using your knowledge??  But should I not pick her up at all? I only put my hand around her belly...but certainly won't do now! Thanks so much for the advice hun! xx


if you have to pick her up you should be ok to pick her up if you support her front and back, dont support her weight around the belly at all, as you could do damage, but i would try do things on her level if you can

what do her nipples feel like, you can just about feel nipples on rabbits normally, if they are enlarged you have a 50/50 shot of her either phantoming or being pregnant, for now i would treat her as if she is pregnant
to be honest with you it is really tricky to tell with them untill they give birth.

was the baby a boy or a girl do you know? if it was a buck theres a chance any kits could be his


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cute buns.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

don't call them hunny and sunny!! :lol:  I wonder where TDM got them name ideas from... (see my signature haha)

I love Cookie & Cream  Id have called the female Autumn and the Male Winter since i already have a Summer :lol: haha!!

Glad they are happy with their new mummy!  xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely to hear they are safe with you, well done :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if you have to pick her up you should be ok to pick her up if you support her front and back, dont support her weight around the belly at all, as you could do damage, but i would try do things on her level if you can
> 
> what do her nipples feel like, you can just about feel nipples on rabbits normally, if they are enlarged you have a 50/50 shot of her either phantoming or being pregnant, for now i would treat her as if she is pregnant
> to be honest with you it is really tricky to tell with them untill they give birth.
> ...


It has bee suggested that the baby could be pregnant too if it was a girl...but had not thought of the baby siring a litter...could the immaturity of the buck cause problems within the litter? However the baby was unsexed. I mean how they could have technically bred rabbits three times and still not been able to sex the babies is beyond me!!

I have never felt nipples as large on either of the two females I have owned...which unfortunately is where my experience lies 

I will treat her as if she is. Is she best staying in the hutch in the shed? I could move her into a colder spot in the house but the hutch is bigger outside.



Paws&Claws said:


> don't call them hunny and sunny!! :lol:  I wonder where TDM got them name ideas from... (see my signature haha)
> 
> I love Cookie & Cream  Id have called the female Autumn and the Male Winter since i already have a Summer :lol: haha!!
> 
> Glad they are happy with their new mummy!  xx


Lol awwww that's a nice theme to go with!!! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if the baby is the dad, it wouldnt make a difference if he was mature or not, it only makes a difference in immature does as their body is still growing while the kits are growing in her using the nutrients and strength she her self needs

however the fact that they are related, will mean the chances of genetical defects popping u are increased


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if the baby is the dad, it wouldnt make a difference if he was mature or not, it only makes a difference in immature does as their body is still growing while the kits are growing in her using the nutrients and strength she her self needs
> 
> however the fact that they are related, will mean the chances of genetical defects popping u are increased


Oh yes that's true. Am presuming I can't get her vaccinated while she is pregnant? xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh yes that's true. Am presuming I can't get her vaccinated while she is pregnant? xx


I'm sure you can with one, but for the life of me i can't remember


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like ur going to have fun with them, have you hear anything else from the ebayer? How was their first night? x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it is the VHD vaccine that is safe i believe, which is great because of the VHD out break atm (go for the lappinject) and the myxi vaccine that is not


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> it is the VHD vaccine that is safe i believe, which is great because of the VHD out break atm (go for the lappinject) and the myxi vaccine that is not


Thats it LOL I just couldn't think, but then that is normal for me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Sounds like ur going to have fun with them, have you hear anything else from the ebayer? How was their first night? x


Lol I know! Yes i really am. They were great last night...I presume...cos they were great this morning 



Lil Miss said:


> it is the VHD vaccine that is safe i believe, which is great because of the VHD out break atm (go for the lappinject) and the myxi vaccine that is not


Ahhh OK well will get her vaccinated too. Was going to try for this Friday...then I realised that's tomorrow!! Am all at sixes and sevens atm! Will ring up vets then.

Btw to get him neutered...I don't mean to sound like I am trying to cut corners...for I think financially I will be taking the worse option...but my local vet although it doesn't really seem to specialise in small animals (never taken a rabbit there) , a castration that I believe is a simple(ish) op so to avoid two bus journeys.......can I take him there? Am presuming vaccinations, as long as the lapinject is used doesn't need levels of specialist skills?



B3rnie said:


> Thats it LOL I just couldn't think, but then that is normal for me


 I am the same at the mo!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to be honest with you, i would have all ops done by a vet i knew was capable, even simple ops like a snip, after what happened with bernie and little franklyn piggy

you could always talk to them on the phone before you make your mind up and ask them how experianced they are, roughly how many rabbit castrations they do a week ect


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> to be honest with you, i would have all ops done by a vet i knew was capable, even simple ops like a snip, after what happened with bernie and little franklyn piggy
> 
> you could always talk to them on the phone before you make your mind up and ask them how experianced they are, roughly how many rabbit castrations they do a week ect


OK wil give them a bell. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> to be honest with you, i would have all ops done by a vet i knew was capable, even simple ops like a snip, after what happened with bernie and little franklyn piggy
> 
> you could always talk to them on the phone before you make your mind up and ask them how experianced they are, roughly how many rabbit castrations they do a week ect


This  I made that mistake, I won't even take my fluffs to get vaccs at that vets anymore


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> This  I made that mistake, I won't even take my fluffs to get vaccs at that vets anymore


Ahhhh...OK well will ask in detail...not if not then will be bus trips for us. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK local one is a no no. They only use Cylap. Also does this sound right...£44 for rabbit castration and £54 for a spey? I looked the vet I now go to with hamsters and they quote £35 for a castration and £76(!!) for a spey. But the latter seems more realistic knowing the intricacy of the op!

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are lovely, i had a white red eye when i was younger, he wouldnt of sat on my shoulder though lol!

well done for resucing them, its against ebay to sell animals on there, i wonder how they got away with it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> they are lovely, i had a white red eye when i was younger, he wouldnt of sat on my shoulder though lol!
> 
> well done for resucing them, its against ebay to sell animals on there, i wonder how they got away with it


They didn't as such. The advert was put up a few weeks ago and I reported it. It was then removed. Anyways about a week aago I saw the same ad up but now without mention of the rabbits apart from tghe fact the hutch was currently being used to house three. I contacted the seller and they confirmed the rabbits were living in it and so could come with the hutch if the buyer wanted. Well few people are going to spend £100 on a hutch without having rabbits already lined up for it. So Paws&Claws rescued them and I have now got them!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK local one is a no no. They only use Cylap. Also does this sound right...£44 for rabbit castration and £54 for a spey? I looked the vet I now go to with hamsters and they quote £35 for a castration and £76(!!) for a spey. But the latter seems more realistic knowing the intricacy of the op!
> 
> xx


Our vets is bunny savvy and castration is £39 and spey is £49 including pain meds, antibiotic jab if needed etc... It may be that the 2nd one of your includes all meds the other doesnt? But it sounds alot for the spey!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> OK local one is a no no. They only use Cylap. Also does this sound right...£44 for rabbit castration and £54 for a spey? I looked the vet I now go to with hamsters and they quote £35 for a castration and £76(!!) for a spey. But the latter seems more realistic knowing the intricacy of the op!
> 
> xx


my vets charge £48 for a castration, not sure what spays are atm as i havent had one done in a while


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ahhh OK well will get her vaccinated too. *Was going to try for this Friday...then I realised that's tomorrow!! *Am all at sixes and sevens atm! Will ring up vets then.


Oh right thanks everyone!! Noone corrected! Booked him in for a castration tomorrow thinking it was friday!  Anyways fortunately I rang this evening and changed it easily.

This is a rabbit savvy vet  She doesn't wanna do vaccinations same time as castration...so that is going first cos if Cookie thumbup isn't preggers then I want them in as soon as he is done (6 weeks I know  ) Only thing is she asked if I wanted her to tak a look at Cookie...check pregnancy etc and then get her vaccinated. I don't know...it is two bus rides away  But my OH is coming up next week and says he will drive me. I think I would prefer one car ride rather than 4 buses....meh am stuck!!! Oh yeah they use Lapinject


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh right thanks everyone!! Noone corrected! Booked him in for a castration tomorrow thinking it was friday!  Anyways fortunately I rang this evening and changed it easily.
> 
> This is a rabbit savvy vet  She doesn't wanna do vaccinations same time as castration...so that is going first cos if Cookie thumbup isn't preggers then I want them in as soon as he is done (6 weeks I know  ) Only thing is she asked if I wanted her to tak a look at Cookie...check pregnancy etc and then get her vaccinated. I don't know...it is two bus rides away  But my OH is coming up next week and says he will drive me. I think I would prefer one car ride rather than 4 buses....meh am stuck!!! Oh yeah they use Lapinject


Brilliant! :thumbup: x


----------

